# The search feature should work a lot better now.



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

*Edit: This is done. Let me know if you find any bugs/issues/problems/etc.*

The old version of MySQL that was running here (3.23.58) didn't have boolean support, only Natural Language. Hence, the search sucked. I upgraded us to 4.1.16 today, which supports wildcards, fulltext, natural language and boolean search. It also searches using MySQL's engine, instead of the vBulletin engine which basically queried posts and stuffed everything into one huge table. 

With 4.1.16, the MySQL process itself handles the search queries, which should work a shitload better. Let me know if there are any bugs/issues.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up!!


----------

